# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for March 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Take a pill/potion that will reveal the ultimate truth to you. Describe the effects. _(~Dreamer~)_
*Basic Task ii* - Find the nearest house and go inside. Describe what's going on. _(Xvaiuer)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Teleport to a random place by pushing yourself through a mirror - describe the place you've ended in. _(Snehk)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Enter a room full of DCs and freeze time to pause them all. Move someone into an awkward/incriminating position, stand back, and unfreeze. Describe the DCs' reactions. _(~Dreamer~)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Try to resurrect someone from the dead and begin the zombie apocalypse. _(Xvaiuer)_

----------


## proctree

Oh, wow. All but one task that I voted for got chosen  ::D:  this is gonna be a fun month. It's like 11 PM here so I'm gonna go to sleep right now and try to do the bonus task. I don't wanna fail at chaining wings, especially not this month.
Good luck all!

*EDIT:* Damn, I overslept and didn't wake up for WBTB. Doesn't matter, I still have plenty of time. I'll take a nap sometime this afternoon or something.

----------


## proctree

WOOOO! Second time's a charm I guess. I woke up from a nap a short while ago and I managed to do the bonus task! I was so nervous I wasn't gonna manage to do it. Anyway, here the dream I had:


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I used a memory of how a graveyard I've been to a while ago in order to V-WILD. This graveyard is where a significant part of the deceased in my family have been buried, and it's the only one which I can vividly recall. The sky was grey and gloomy and the there was a small church to my left. I was standing near the metal gate, the only entry to the cemetery. The graves looked oddly alike. I looked down, and noticed I was barefoot. I walked towards the one of the graves near me. I bent down and picked up a small clump of soil. It was fresh and quite damp. I dropped it and decided to practice my necromancy a bit. I summoned up some sort of reanimation force in my hand. It looked like a small, perfect ball of soil which radiated a murky dark green liquid. The liquid did not obey gravity, but it stayed around the ball somewhat. I punched the ball into the grave and the ground around it started to pulsate. The earth directly over the coffin turned green, and slowly slid off, revealing some sort of stairs. A green and slightly spectral zombie crawled out of the hole, which quickly closed after him. 
Since the first reanimation was quite slow, I decided to adopt a different technique. I started shooting multiple necromantic balls throughout the cemetery. The soil started cracking with green energy. I shouted "RISE! RISE!" and looked upwards. When I looked back down, my zombies were climbing through the ground up to the surface. I must've messed with the size of the graveyard or something cause there were THOUSANDS of them. Like a sea of hordes. It was quite a sight. 
I tried to order them to attack a building outside the cemetery. by pointing towards it. Surprisingly, they behaved exactly like normal DCs and followed my command. The building itself had a gigantic window which the zombies quickly broke. They started.. flowing into it. If anyone's seen World War Z, it was a bit like that. A bit of blood splashed towards me. I decided to split the horde in order to cover more ground, so I directed them to the main alley. The town I was in was a copy of my grand grand mother's town, so I was quite used to it. They started climbing the fences, and once they did, they started banging on the doors and breaking the windows. I decided to speed things up by TPing in front one of the houses and TK-smashing the door.
I wanted to spread the apocalypse throughout the country, so I concentrated on my zombies and blurred my surroundings. I closed my eyes and TPed all of us into a random city. My horde was already split up, so they went ahead and started eating everyone. Unlike in the countryside, where the loudest things were the zombies, here everyone was screaming and screaming. I watched my zombies for a bit until suddenly, an army platoon rolled in from a sidestreet. I ordered my horde to attack them but lots of them were shot down when they tried to. I decided to take matters into my own hands, so I ripped a bone from a zombie and burned it's flesh off. I jumped right into the middle of the military convoy and started fighting the soldiers. I smashed a couple heads in, then lifted up a tank and threw it at the survivors. More reinforcements came, but by this time my horde had already caught up with me. I and the zombies fought the army pretty much until my dream destabilized and faded away.




Whew! I'm so pumped up. That was hands-down one of the best dreams I've had in months. I KNEW this was gonna be an awesome TOTM. Oh, and just for reference the dream only lasted something like 10 minutes at most, but it was so vivid and intense that I had lots to write about. I love describing and writing down dreams. I have to start up another VILD in a cemetery sometime in the future. The combat felt so real that when I woke up I'm pretty sure my adrenaline was pumping.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job and awesome world war z dream hehe, well done!

----------


## imazu

Almost had an attempt at the Bonus Task!
The quality of this lucid was pretty pathetic lol..
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



At some point, still in the back yard, I see a bunch of grave stones lying around against a wooden fence. I am reminded of the Bonus TOTM for March. These headstones don't look like they have graves under them. I think about going to an actual cemetery, but that seems like a waste of what my dream has given me. I decide I'll just set these headstones up as if it were a graveyard. I can't recall if I get this done or not. Next thing I remember, I'm walking across a little boardwalk thingy to get to the front yard. And soon after I lose lucidity.

----------


## PercyLucid

Done!!

Basic and Advanced  :smiley: 

Mirror to the world o' jell-o to mirror the dark realm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

No clipping for me, wohooo!


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




28.02.2015Mirror to the world o' jell-o to mirror the dark realm (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Been very busy with dentists and literally swamped by readings and healing sessions, I have hours worth of dream in my paper journal and I need to update here... but this one has to come as it is the ToTM!

I was going to some meeting with a friend. It was some sort of meeting to do a banishing ritual in a house, as they had some evil spirits messing up with their lifes and I had to get rid of them. My twim flame was with me to do the work and we were driving to the house. Out of this, I turned lucid because I realized that it was a different car that my own or my twin's, and upon checking my hand, I was able to validate that I was dreaming.

The dream quality was okay, not amazing so I took a flight to bring more quality into it. After flying for a while, I recalled the ToTM so I landed in some suburbian area. Most of the houses were brown and white with small bushes and cacti as their front yards. I went to the house I had the closest to me. I opened the door (I believe it was like an indoors door, a regular door to a bedroom) and luckily, I was able to open it with no issues apparently going on. 

Inside the house, there was a small dog, who apparently was super happy to see me. The house did not have a lot of furniture, but it did have a x-mas tree and a lot of crystals, mainly quartz. I went to a couple rooms to find no one, but furniture. The house looked like one of those model homes that you can see when you want to buy a new house, as each room was featured with one theme and it was spotless and lifeless. 

Satisfied with the basic done, I looked for the bathroom (I believe there was a mirror in one of the bedrooms but did not think of it.) I placed myself in front of the mirror and pushed it with my hands and head. At first nothing happened, but then it felt like jell-o and it started to move in an odd way. I started to fly through it and I got inside of the mirror. Everything was super blurry and wavy and I almost woke up. After a while, I was in another room, said room was very old, dusty and very dark, even though I could see fine. There was a huge wardrobe that had one old school creepy mirror:



Much more creepier and very dusty but can't find a better one. This whole world was made of jell-o as all the stuff was waivy. I thought of exiting the house as it would be cool to see the world I was in, but I decided to go through the creepy mirror once more. I was able to easily get inside this one and I was in a void of nothingness... all darkness, I could feel wind in my face, as now I was flying, but it was all blackness until I woke up.

----------


## ThreeCat

Man, you guys are quick!  I think I'll try some breaking-and-entering this month . . . .  ::evil::

----------


## PercyLucid

Good luck folks!!!

----------


## KestrelKat

Good luck all!
February was a hellish month for dreams but I did get lucid last night, so hopefully March will offer some nice chances to get lucid!
But there's no hope for my wings I think lol

Bye bye wings, see you again soon hopefully!

----------


## woblybil

Mirrors are my dream home..And putting DC's into compromising positions is my best piece of work...... Here we go again FM   :woohoo:

----------


## bemistaken

Ok, I see at least one of these I can do (at least that is what I'm saying now). Let's do this!

----------


## Snehk

I'm going to try some of the tasks this night. They're great this month (especially bonus)!

----------


## FryingMan

Yes these look interesting this month!  I thought the "compromising position" one would get woblybil's attention  :wink2: .   Tally-Ho(e)!

----------


## bemistaken

I DID THE MIRROR TASK! YEAH!  ::content:: 

*CLICK HERE:* http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...ml#post2150023

----------


## woblybil

So far I have found that lurking behind the ladies room mirror waiting for them does not work!
(but it was a good idea, I'll try it again)  ::yddd::

----------


## Snehk

I was preparing my dream incubation for a mirror task. I tried also MILD and short WBTB, but all I can recall from the night is a short fragment about school. Maybe I'll try the bonus task tonight.

----------


## 501

Well after 2 failed attempts, I got a basic one done. The dream was not nearly as cool as I would have hoped but done none the less. Very excited about the mirror one this month, this is something I have been trying to do for a bit now. Even more motivation to get it done. 


*Spoiler* for _Entering a House_: 



It was night and in my mind it was really late like everyone should be sleeping late. I found a little neighborhood with some smaller houses very close to where I was, I was reminding myself to remain calm. I went into the first one I could get to and as I was entering I was trying to think of something weird that the people inside might be doing. Along with that there was a worry that no one would be in the house. I went into the first bedroom to find no one, then the second bedroom to find no one, at this point I was a little erratic and panicky, in the last bedroom I was really focusing on there being someone in bed. I entered the last room and there were people in the bed. I went up to the beds and it was a small figure, a kid and the kids was made of like a grey and black marble. I am not sure if the kids were real or slept through me doing this but I picked them both up and they remained in their sleeping poses, I even made some weird shrill noise when I picked them up to try to startle them awake.

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 
Where?............Where is everybody?

----------


## ThreeCat

:SleepMeditate2:  asleep ... trying to burglarize houses ...

----------


## FryingMan

…and cutting a guy's throat who wouldn't die, watching robots practice knife throwing, walking in on people doing it, and trying to catch a 20-foot hovering catfish.   Just non-lucid, is all…

----------


## Schmaven

> *Basic Task i* - Take a pill/potion that will reveal the ultimate truth to you. Describe the effects. _(~Dreamer~)_



This one looks like a really fun task to do!  Describing ultimate truth correctly might be a little tricky, but we'll see how it goes :-)

----------


## Verre

Partial success on one of the advanced tasks. Unfortunately I only remembered to do the first step! Full dream: "Freeze!" 


*Spoiler* for _Portion relevant to TOTM:_: 



As the conversation continues, I suddenly notice: hey, I'm in a room with DCs, this would be a perfect opportunity to try the "freeze" TOTM. I mean, okay, there's only two of them, but we are in a room, so that should qualify as a "roomful."

"Freeze!" I say suddenly, interrupting whatever else we were talking about. The girls stare at me with looks that say "WTF." They're still moving normally, so I issue the command again, attempting to focus my will by tensing my body. That doesn't work either, and I realize that I have the wrong approach. I need to be focusing my mind, not my body. "Freeeeeze," I say cajolingly, drawing out the word. At this point they do stop moving, but I have the impression that they're just playing along. I decide to try the narration technique. "Your body feels so heavy, you can't move. You're paralyzed, like when you sleep." That reminds me, of course we're not completely paralyzed when we sleep, and I'd better not kill them by overdoing it. I hastily add, "You can breathe, of course, just like when you're sleeping."

The girls seem to be complying now, so I study them closely to be sure. I also remember that I should take conscious note of their names, which I had instinctively known earlier in the dream but had almost forgotten on going lucid. The smaller one on the left, with the dark hair... I think back and all I can come up with is "Calm." It sounds odd, but that's the only name that I remember for her. The plumper girl on the right, a blonde, I know for sure is called "Amy."

The smaller girl seems completely comatose now. I lift her arm and drop it, and it falls with satisfying limpness. The larger girl is also lying still, but I get the impression she's just pretending: one of her arms is in a position that could only be maintained by exerting muscle control. I lift it and it is stiff in my grasp.

Then I realize I'm going about this all wrong. I try to remember the specifics of the TOTM. Was I just supposed to freeze them in place, or was there something about actually stopping time? I can't clearly remember the wording. I decide I'd better try the latter in any case, it might work betterand I won't have to worry about the girls accidentally suffocating if time itself has stopped.

"Freeze!" I shout, now indicating not only the two of them but the whole environment, with only myself as an exception. I find that the logical impossibility of this trouble me: if I continue moving normally, then in what sense can time itself be said to have stopped? It doesn't make any sense. I remind myself that this is a dream, and I'm not obliged to work out the physics of it. I look at Amy to see if my new strategy has resulted in any improvement. No, although she is lying quite still, and her arm looks properly limp now, she's actually tapping the fingers of one hand.

"Freeze!" I shout again, looking directly at her hand. Still tapping. "Freeze!" I yell, glaring at the hand. Tap... tap... tap. "Freeze!" I insist, mustering all my intent. The hand finally goes limp. It occurs to me that at some point I'm going to need to write all this up, and the thought wakes me.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Forgive meeeeeeeeeeee... worked 7 days straight and I'm really just fekking tired. Off tomorrow for the dewinging. Finally.

----------


## woblybil

> Forgive meeeeeeeeeeee... worked 7 days straight and I'm really just fekking tired. Off tomorrow for the dewinging. Finally.



Thats ok, I been flying low just in case  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Yesterday, I got on this thread and started making a post about how long it had been since I had done a Task of the Month, and how much I liked doing the tasks, and how I used to be so good at saying, "I should do the task tonight" and I would get lucid that night and do the task. And how that _never_ happened anymore. How I was on a horrible dry spell.

Anyway, I got interrupted and never posted that post.

But something must have clicked in my brain, because last night I did get lucid and had the longest LD I have had in over a year. And one of the things I was able to accomplish was the Basic Task ii.

Here is my experience:

*..........After doing this for some time, I decided that my dream was going to last long enough to do a Task of the Month. I thought I would start with the easiest one--walk into a random house and describe what was inside.

I now found myself next to some apartments. I saw a door near me on the ground floor. For a second I felt a little timid. But I told myself that it was just a dream and that it didn't matter. So I turned the doorknob and boldly walked through the door. I found myself in a small living room. There were several couches that were full of people....several older Navajo women and quite a few children. One of the ladies saw me and good naturedly joked how surprised I must be about walking into a house full of brown children. But I decided to act like it was no mistake at all. I smiled and , "Hi, how are all of you doing.?" And I smiled down at one of the children that was standing near me and asked her a question. I was able to put everyone at ease. We talked a few minutes. I don't remember details of the conversation. But by the time I left, we all felt happy.

I then found myself in what looked like an alley. There were more doors in a building next to me. I decided to do this again. This time as I opened the door I found myself in an old motel room. In front of me sitting on the edge of a bed was woman who looked to be in her 60s and was either Navajo or Mexican. She was smoking something. I tried to talk to her, but I soon saw that she was totally out of it. She never made eye contact or responded to me in any way. She looked quite messed up. I also noticed that there was some kind of white plastic thing in one of her nostrils.

I kind of got the creeps just being with her, and I knew that we wouldn't be having any sort of conversation, so I left......................*


Anyway, I feel like it was good luck to try to post my intentions yesterday even though I never actually posted.

So we will try this again. Tonight I will have another LD, and this time I will do the Mirror Portal task. I have had such mixed luck with that in the past. But I need to have some positive experiences with it so my brain starts trusting mirrors again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey, welcome back from your dry spell TwoShadows!!!

and lol @ "brown children"

----------


## Sensei

Advanced Task ii - Enter a room full of DCs and freeze time to pause them all. Move someone into an awkward/incriminating position, stand back, and unfreeze. Describe the DCs' reactions. (~Dreamer~)

Reminds me of this:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh by the way, *Verre*: the trend lately is that if you complete part of an advanced task, it's worth basic wings. So fly on girly!

----------


## MorningDove

I did Basic Task I: Take a pill/potion that reveals the ultimate truth.

I didn't fall asleep until almost 4am, and woke up about half an hour later: I dream that I'm in a dimly lit basement or computer lab with my ex. We're sitting at a table with computers next to each other. My vision temporarily changes to black & white and slightly blurry, which makes me lucid. I remember the TOTM, and nonchalantly say to my ex, "Hey, could you give me a potion that reveals the ultimate truth?" There's a dark blue coat on his chair up against him. He reaches in the pocket, takes out a tiny white pill, and places it on the coat. I think to myself, "I wish it was a potion, but ok." I feel nervous because the room we're in feels eerie, but I take the pill and swallow it. A couple seconds later the lights above us start flickering very quickly. My vision returns to black & white, and is now very blurry. I feel scared, and look around the room. There's a tall, large man wearing a coat similar to the one my ex took the pill out of. He's standing menacingly at the doorway, and slowly walks toward me. The lights are still flickering, and it's hard to see. I try to call out for help, but it comes out as only a whisper. I look next to me, but my ex is no longer there.

Suddenly, the scary man and I are in a living room with yellow walls. I'm sitting on a dark blue couch with windows behind me. The room is cluttered with books, papers, and household objects. There's an ashtray on the coffee table with several cigarette stubs. (I don't smoke.) The man slowly walks toward me, and I try to call out for help again, but it still comes out as only a whisper. This goes on for a little while, then I wake up.

Maybe if there is an ultimate truth, I'm not ready to know it. Or I'm subconsciously afraid of what it could be.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the totm Morningdove! Sorry it was so creepy O_O

Next time you have a lucid like that, just run up to the creepy guy and say "Wilburt!!! It's been soooo long.." and give him a big old bear hug. I find that when I do things like that, it tends to reduce the creepiness of the menacing DC in question. Plus it would be fun to see what he'd do haha.

----------


## imazu

Attempted the mirror task two times in a nap today, no luck but somewhat entertaining.
~DJ Entry~

*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



I say aloud, "Well, there's a mirror right there." My voice sounds exactly like Lucy, the secretary from Twin Peaks. I see there's a small mirror hung on the wall in a wooden frame. It's at the end of the hall. As I approach, I realize the hall takes a turn to the right and there becomes a small room that looks like a dining nook. It has one rectangular table in the middle set with a white runner, plates, silverware, glasses, etc. There are four or six matching chairs. The room is a stretched octogon and on one of the diagonal corners there is a larger mirror propped against the wall. It looks about like the one we have propped in our bedroom in waking right now. I sit down on the ground in front of it, grab the sides, and move my face towards it. My reflection is somewhat accurate, smiling and very happy, but with shorter hair in a shoulder-length cut I've never had before.

My reflection's face doesn't meet up with mine, but goes a little bit to my right. I had planned this during waking because I was worried my reflected self would block me from going through. I find myself staring at a replica of the room I'm sitting in, except from the angle of first entering the room from the hall. I still feel like I'm sitting and holding a mirror against my face, but I concentrate on making the objects in the mirror feel "really there". In this version of the room, the table is arranged perpindicular to the direction I am facing. As I watch, it multiplies into three identical tables and room becomes longer to accomodate. I see myself again, in a fancy black/red cocktail-ish dress, but I'm standing at the far end of the room. I keep trying, and at some point it feels like I'm looking into a room through a window, but I never feel like I'm "in" the mirror, or have gone through it. The scene eventually fades.

^ ^ ^

I DEILD back in and I'm in our room at night. It's much different though, resembling the room we used to live in at Lucas' mom's house. The tv and lamp are on, creating a vibe of late night chilling. I am still thinking of the mirror task and I think, "There's a mirror in our bedroom." I look where it would be in waking and there it is. I pick it up and try the same crap as before. This time I have no reflection, but the mirror itself displays a very blurred image. It has all the right colors and tones for the room it's reflecting, but everythings smeared and unfocused. The only thing I can think of to do is to push harder or try to do it in a different room. I keep trying in different rooms of the house, carrying the mirror with me, but no dice. I go outside and try again, pushing harder than ever, but the mirror actually cracks and bends like plexiglass! There's a big dent where my head was.

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II
Not the one I planned or the way I intended but it worked out just the same ......

3/04
5:00pm I was thinking about advanced task:2 when I went for an afternoon nap and then I was in a twisting vortex  ..There were two distorted faces that popped out at me from the sides saying gibberish and I thought "Yay, I'm on my way". But then things turned cloudy and I thought it was over but instead of waking up I landed outside a crusty looking house in a strange dusty town (Naked as usual), Oh well, As long as I'm already here I'll take it so I paddled into the house which had no doors and there was a woman and a really-really nasty little girl wearing only tee shirts that said "Oh-Thank God! Your'e just in time, Were being flooded" I was in and out of lucidity as they dragged me to the basement with no stairs thru the hole in the floor and showed me the water running across the floor into a big sump hole with a big blue hose leading out of it and it was full of water and she said "The inspector shut the pump off". I didn't see a pump but and asked "What inspector" She said "I don't know" I asked where does the hose go and she said "I don't know" So I just turned on the pump!  No switch or anything I just turned it on  :smiley:  Nice work I thought and watched as the water began going down and swirling around the hole clockwise with stuff floating on top wondering...WTF, Where am I?, Its supposed to go the other direction and we spent the rest of the dream playing in the water with the nasty little urchin girl trying to make the water swirl the other way by moving the hose around until I was sitting at my computer where I end most lucids.
 It took me another half hour to try to unravel the events into some kind of order and write it up  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

God, you guys are on a roll already!!! Congrats woblybil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aristaeus

[Shrugs] I guess I'll do Advanced Task ii, since it seems the most challenging. Might skip on the basic tasks. Hopefully I'll be more lucky than I was last month, especially once I'm no longer swamped with homework.

----------


## ZacNabz

Does it count if I did Basic Task i but I didn't have any effects?

----------


## Sensei

> Does it count if I did Basic Task i but I didn't have any effects?



the ultimate truth = there is no ultimate truth!

----------


## FryingMan

BTW Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog is required (re)watching for anyone who hasn't seen it (recently).   Soooo dreamy.    I think visiting that world must be part of 2016 task of the year.





> [You guys are on a roll!]



Well, I'm up to having non-lucids of *last* month's tasks (giant menacing storm in the sky, I say "Oh my God!  Oh my God!" but don't get lucid,  :Pissed: ), maybe I'll catch up in time this month.  :armflap:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Does it count if I did Basic Task i but I didn't have any effects?



Yes. Same question arose from a similar task a few years ago. If you get lucid, recall the task, and perform the task, it counts. It's fine if the effects reported is "none"

----------


## vasiona

I saw this thread the other day and quite liked the look of these tasks again - I couldn't choose which to try out. So, last night, I had a night of intense dreaming and tried out four of them.  :tongue2:  I completed both basics and advanced task ii. I also tried out the bonus task - I was unsuccesful with that, but I'll include my attempt here anyway.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/vasiona/handful-truths-countdown-till-time-starts-again-totm-64708/

In the order I tried them:


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii_: 



...I find my way to the window, open it, and climb out. I don’t open my eyes but in time my sight comes back to me in sync with my sense of touch, as though my eyelids don’t matter. Looking out into the street – it’s dusk out there – I think of the TotM again. The houses opposite our own are quite different in this dream to waking life. I fly a little way and then head towards one of the houses. It has a partially glass side-door which I walk up to and, without thinking much, push open.

Then I feel vaguely guilty and pull it to a little more again, and knock to alert them of my presence (although it is already open.) Still, I can see them through the glass section of the door. They don’t respond at all to my knock, or my words, or presence, so eventually I enter the room and still there’s not a stir from them – I must be invisible to them. I focus carefully on what I can see within the room. They are a man and a woman, sitting on either short side of a narrow rectangular table, as far away from each other as possible. They are conversing about something, but…silently; I don’t recall any sound. The man is of very average appearance, dressed scruffily, and the woman very thin, with limp hair and a strained expression. Something of the inside of the room reminds me of gardens or greenhouses; it’s mostly undecorated, with some plants and random construction beams propped up against the walls. Since they won’t respond to my presence, I decide to move on, turning back to the door through which I came in, and walking out into - unexpectedly - a green field.




Uneventful, but the next one was especially strange. I am not religious myself, but it took on that tone (or maybe the opposite?) and these dream characters seemed far too knowing.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_: 



...back in my bed, I quickly catch the false awakening and head out into the street once more, now thinking of the other basic TotM. I fly over the rooves of the nearest houses and find that I can see right through them into some of the rooms. Most are empty, unusually decorated bedrooms. Eventually I come to a house where three guys are in a room with a bed, sofa, small TV – basic, plain furniture which reminds me of a hotel room. When I enter, they act aware of my presence but don’t seem to mind it at all. I ask the guy nearest to me if he has a potion that will reveal to me the Ultimate Truth. He hands me a tiny little bottle of pale liquid, almost a bottlecap. I turn away from all of the others and prepare to drink from the bottle. I quickly down it like a shot – I don’t remember any particular taste, except perhaps a very very faint flowery taste. And then…

Blankness. I think I must black out in the dream, or something, because the next thing I know is that I’m turning back towards the guy who gave me the potion, and I have a distinct sense that something happened, something changed, yet when I look around the room I can’t see any particular difference in it. I think for a few moments, then decide it would be better to try it again for the task. I ask the same guy – “Do you have another? Perhaps something more…spiritual?” …as though there’s a great range of Ultimate Truths to choose from, of all different flavours. Without hesitation, he places a little white pill into my outstretched hand. And then a slightly larger pink pill. A purple pill, a blue pill, another pink pill…within moments my hand is full of pills. I stare at them. “Should I swallow all of these at once?”

This time it’s one of the other guys who replies, one who had been sitting on the bed occupied with something else, watching TV. He turns to look at me with a slight knowing smile. “Oh, please do,” he says. “I’d like to see this.”

I have no idea of what’s going to happen, but apparently these dream characters do. I start swallowing the pills. At first it feels like there are far too many in my mouth all at once and I might choke but I reassure myself – it’s a dream, I can swallow them with utmost ease, and there’s no way I’ll choke if I don’t want to. Then I manage to get them all down. And a moment later I’m in another scene entirely.

It’s a lush green place, a mix of forests and valleys and glades and streams, with a stone arch built over it, through it, ivy climbing up its walls. The arch is very precise, very tall, patterned perfectly with smaller stones. I wonder who would build such a thing here; whether there is a place just like this in waking life. My view of the place is bodiless, but from a perfect vantage point. The scene shifts, and then shifts again.

Sometimes I’m back in the room with the two guys, and they are showing me large pictures and directing me to look at particular places. Sometimes I’m actually within the pictures, in the places they are showing me, but without a body. In the room, looking at the original green place, one of the men asks me—“Can you find Jesus here?” Sometimes in the scene, sometimes in the room, I look. I come across a picture/place in which there are people, a hill of sorts where there is a gathering, but all the people look like they are painted. One of the guys next to me says—“Jesus is actually a woman, you know.” I find a painted traditional image of Jesus of the kind I’ve seen around many times before, but it’s extremely small. Once I point it out to the guys, it begins to zoom in, further and further, and I see that it truly is a woman’s face, and it has a rather eerie smile painted upon it. The others standing around also have eerie expressions; I think some of them may be holding knives, and “Jesus” is holding a small child. I have the idea of sacrifice. Then I’m within the image again, looking more and more closely at that eerie face, straight into its eyes – then things become extremely confused; I am outside on the street in a storm, and I am back within the room, and there is an implication that something bad happens to whoever has seen whatever it even was that I just saw. It’s all very creepy, like something out of a horror movie – something like The Ring – but I don’t really become much more unsettled by it. I simply consider the task done, and move on.







*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii_: 



Although I remember another task almost immediately afterwards, I’m not sure whether to do it. In the end I decide to go ahead – I don’t have much of a plan, but I can make it up as I go along. I enter into yet another of the houses along the street. This one has a different look to all the others – it is more modern, and more brightly lit. There’s no-one around on the lower floor but I imagine there will be upstairs. I make my way there and sure enough, there is a group of five or six people around, most of them in one large bedroom.

Now I have the problem of working out how to freeze time. I enter into the bedroom and try to will them all to stop, to freeze, while shouting out such words. They give me (understandably) somewhat weird looks and I lose confidence a little. I don’t think using words or simply staring at the people willing them to freeze is going to work. However, there is a television in the room, resting on a dresser of sorts. It is turned on; right now it shows a music video of some kind, in black and white, with a man in a tophat and suit dancing in a place made up of black and white lines and swirls, nothing else. He continuously moves closer and further away from the camera; one moment he is a tiny speck on the screen and the next his face will fill up the entire screen. Next to the television, there is a clock. Its hands are moving impossibly fast. I focus on the clock and try to bring its racing hands to a halt. It takes a few moments and I almost give up and get out of there, but in the end, it works! Everybody and everything in the room goes still, except for myself…and except for the television. In front of the dancing man in the suit and his world of swirls and lines flashes a box – COUNTDOWN! it declares, and I see that it is showing 180 seconds, so three minutes – except of course it’s not that regular, as the numbers move up and down and out of order and at irregular speeds. Whichever way, I understand that it’s meant to be a countdown until time starts again (dream logic…)

Like the hands of the clock, it seems to go extremely fast, and so I race to try and complete the rest of the task and in doing so, lose some awareness. I know I’m dreaming but I’ve no idea what I’m doing. Instead of focusing on one dream character, I run from one to the next, dragging them around and arranging them in strange positions. I pull two of the girls into a lying position on the bed with their heads hanging upside down over the edge. Another girl on the bed, all folded up into a bizarre position as though she’d been tied up. I intend to make it look like someone else was playing a trick on them all, but again, have no real plan, and before I can figure one out, the countdown apparently runs out – because people start to move again. A man appears at the door and looks bewildered. All of them are giving me strange looks again. Everyone is very confused, and that includes myself.





My attempt at the bonus task - I got nowhere close, but it's vaguely related;
(A note of explanation: earlier in the dream I unintentionally took on another dream-character's body. I was lucid and simply acted with his body, but at the same time there was a storyline going on in the background - bits of his background, desires, feelings and thoughts kept coming to me.)



*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task Attempt_: 



Moving out of the department store and considering where I might end up next, I think of the bonus task of the month. I was unsure about trying it but now I think “why not?” and set my mind on finding a graveyard. The storyline of the man whose body I inhabit is still an integral part of the dream, though. Along our path of flight to the graveyard, we come across an old abandoned plant nursery which the man has memories of – this place too was his, once – and it follows that I remember it too. In passing, we see that the plants inside are all wilted. We decide to make a stop there before continuing to the graveyard, “If only to revive my old snapdragons.” So it is that, once inside the nursery, we begin on reviving the plants. Not just the snapdragons, but all of them. We find it easy, joyful and natural – simply by directing focus and living energy towards the decaying petals, dried out stems and wilted leaves, we cause them to stand up straight, fill out and bloom, coming back to colour and life. In time the nursery is filled with plants and flowers of many kinds in full life – it is very pretty to look at. The man – and I by proxy – feels nostalgic, gratified and at home. But we’ve completed our task, so I steer us back towards the graveyard.

The story unfolds. My purpose in going to the graveyard is to resurrect someone from the dead, but his turns out to be to bury his son. Our identities begin to separate again. As we move through the half-wilderness between the nursery and graveyard, we hear a crying from the undergrowth. I take on a different body now as I move into the undergrowth to find and carry out the small child. It is the man’s son. I carry his son back to him. “He’s not dead,” I say, but the man doesn’t really respond. “You can’t be meaning to bury a child which is still alive?”

The man shrugs. “This kind of thing happens all the time,” he says, and takes the son. We keep heading in the direction of the graveyard, bawling baby in his arms. I’m thinking less and less about the task – more and more about this bizarre storyline. Around this time I notice myself beginning to wake up – the dream scene fades and darkens and I begin to sense my waking body in bed again. I never do find out whether the man really still intends to bury his son alive.




~

I'll probably try the mirrors one another night. This thread is great; I love the dreams so far.  ::D:  Good luck to everyone still trying tasks.

----------


## Verre

I made another attempt at the Advanced Task II and pulled it off fully this time! Full dream: Time Stop + Sphere

Portion relevant to TOTM: 

*Spoiler* for _Time Stop_: 



Meanwhile I'm walking away from the bar toward the restaurant area. There are a lot of people in the room, which reminds mehey! I could try the TOTM again, see if I can do it properly this time.

"Freeze!" I say loudly, but people keep going about their business. I remember the difficulty I had with this last time, and it also reminds me that I'm supposed to be stopping time, so I switch wording. "Time stop!" I command. I say it a few times, still not getting much result, so I decide an explanation is needed, addressing the room in a loud voice so that everyone can hear. "I said 'time stop!' That means everybody stops moving. Time stop! Time stop, everybody!"

I look around and find that everyone has frozen in place. Okay, this is better, I seem to have gotten the point across. Now I'm supposed to put someone in an embarassing position. I didn't plan ahead for this, so I'm going to have to come up with an idea on the fly. My gaze falls on a stout old lady in the middle of the room. I walk over and unbutton her light blue jacket and white blouse. Inside, she's wearing a pink bra, and I'm relieved to see that it has a front closure, so I unhook it and reveal her breasts. I hope I'm not being too mean, but remind myself that it's just a dream so there will be no lasting harm.

Now I have to get everyone moving again. What's the opposite of "time stop"? I try some variants: "Uhhh... go. Start. Start moving." This works, but meanwhile I had taken my eyes off the old lady to check whether everyone else was back in motion, and when I look at her again, her clothes are already back in order and no one is reacting as if they had seen anything unusual. I chide myself for not paying closer attention. I'd better try again.

"Time stop! Time stop!" This time the DCs react much more promptly, like they're getting the hang of it. Okay, what should I do this time? I look around for ideas. Among a group of people in one corner are two meathead-looking guys. I go over and start posing them really close together, much closer than a couple of straight men would normally be comfortable with. As I move and angle their bodies, I notice that it doesn't feel so much like time has stopped as that they are just playing along while I reposition them, and there's some difficulty, maybe even slight resistance, as I lean their faces together as though they were about to kiss. Finally I get it just how I want, so that their lips are almost touching. Then I step back a few paces so that when I restart time, I'll have a clear view of both their reactions and the people around them.

This time I restart the scene with more confidence, like I'm getting the hang of this too. "Okay, renew!" I command, punctuating the signal by clapping the first two fingers of my right hand into the palm of my left. It feels like being a movie director.

I watch closely as people start moving again. I was hoping the two guys would either react with comic embarrassment or, even better, be overcome by a latent attraction and really start kissing. Instead, they simply draw away from one another without any expression or commentary, and no one around them takes any visible notice. I'm disappointed with the blasé behavior of all these DCs, but I have to admit it makes sense: they're projections of my own mind, after all, and I'm fairly blasé myself most of the time.

Observing a dog walking through the room, I momentarily wonder if I should try again, but the lackluster reactions of the DCs has sapped my motivation, and I feel that I have adequately performed the TOTM. I wonder if I should wake up and write... but the dream seems stable, and I'm reluctant to end it earlier than I have to. However, I'm aware how easy it is to start forgetting the details if I don't record them promptly, so I do the next best thing and start verbally recounting my memories of the scene, to help fix them in mind for later. As I'm doing this I end up waking anyway.

----------


## fogelbise

@MorningDove: I think you may have received an ultimate truth! Perhaps the tall figure represented fear...from the tiniest fears to the most overwhelming fears, they often play a significant part in the decisions we make in life.

I have been a stranger around DV lately. There is good inspiration in these tasks to make me refocus some efforts into this! The ultimate truth matches up with my recent wishes to explore my subconscious. I have had interesting results going into random houses. Freezing time can be interesting but I love this twist...I may have to get real "compromising!" And I have never walked through a mirror...got to try that sometime, so no better time than now!

----------


## KestrelKat

Completed Advanced i!


*Spoiler* for _Mirror Portals_: 



I found where the large room connected to the hallway that was actually in my house, and walked to the end of it, looking at my hands to stabilize the dream and just for shiggles really; they were frozen in this spread out position even when I moved my fingers.  Like they were glitching.  I turned around and, expecting to find my actual living room when I went back, headed back.  I did indeed find my real living room when I returned, and my parents were there.  I took hold of the trim on the corner of the wall, and slowly floated myself upward so I was horizontal.  I slowly floated up to rest on the ceiling; I was chilling on the ceiling as if I were underwater, and gravity was flipped.  My parents just smiled up at me.  I thought about attempting another ceiling portal, but remembered the Advanced ToTM about pushing yourself through a mirror as a portal.  So I instantly turned off this weird gravity and landed on the ground, and went down the hall again, and turning around with the intention of finding that large room with the mirror again.  I did find it when I returned, and sat against the mirror again.  Everyone was gone from the room now, so I closed my eyes, imagined that I was going on a mystery journey, and just let myself sink into the mirror.  I slowly phased through it as I fell backward, and I let myself tumble out into whatever new place I had discovered.  A rainbow passed through me, and then it was crazy; I was in a strange cave-like place that wasn't actually a cave.  Where ever I looked, my eyes were like lasers that sprouted flowers and rainbows and stars would shoot out and spread around the area.  It was fairly dark but where I looked would illuminate to reveal a dark blue rock-face thing.  I liked this so far.  I found a small star chart on a podium, and investigated it.  The first thing that caught my eye was a rubber chicken.  WTF, I thought, and then found a telescope next to the podium.  I wanted to get a look at this for myself, so I looked through the telescope, pointing it where the rubber chicken would be.  I had been assuming it was a constellation made by weirder people than me, but when I spotted it in the viewfinder... it was ACTUALLY a huge rubber chicken in space.  Like, I could tell it was light years away, but it was as big as a huge planet.  I felt the dream fading, and let it go because I was happy with the results.





Full Dream

----------


## imazu

> I closed my eyes, imagined that I was going on a mystery journey, and just let myself sink into the mirror.  I slowly phased through it as I fell backward, and I let myself tumble out into whatever new place I had discovered.  A rainbow passed through me, and then it was crazy; I was in a strange cave-like place that wasn't actually a cave.  Where ever I looked, my eyes were like lasers that sprouted flowers and rainbows and stars would shoot out and spread around the area.  It was fairly dark but where I looked would illuminate to reveal a dark blue rock-face thing.



That's so trippy and awesome! I love your falling back/sinking in technique, sounds fun!  :smiley: 





> it was ACTUALLY a huge rubber chicken in space. Like, I could tell it was light years away, but it was as big as a huge planet.



So. Awesome. Lmao!

----------


## Xanous

I don't know if we want to count this. I can do a better mirror task.





> I wake up and notice that I am in vibrations already. I go ahead and do some phase cycles and when I get to the rolling one, I fall out of bed. I still feel some attachment to my waking body as is some kind of super stretchy tar is clinging to me. I hit the floor and let out a yell of delight. I don't recall the exact order of events during this initial phase, but I basically spend a lot of time enjoying the feeling of being a disembodied spirit floating around the bedroom doing various, random things. Everything is way too dark, but at one point I float to my closet, open the door and scream into hoping for something scary to be in there. Nothings shows up so I close the door and float back up. During most of this I am overly aware of the feeling of the silver cord holding me close to my physical body though I don't bother to visually confirm this — I really don't want to give it too much attention. I eventually make it out the front door in a blind rush, but feel a pull back to my body by means of the cord.
> 
> I do another quick DEILD and this time I am able to get up fairly easily. I think of the mirror TOTM and head to the bathroom. The dream starts to clarify and lighten up as I turn to look at my reflection. I look mostly like myself but I have my son's eyes and my hair is much longer. I spend a moment taking a long close look while chuckling to myself then dive right on in the mirror. There is some resistance, but I get in fairly easy. To my disappointment, I have entered the void. It's not that the dream has gone dark because I can hold my hands up and can see them just fine. I rush forward and grope around for something 'physical' in the void. My hands come across a strong feminine jawline. I feel the lips and kiss them as my hand works down to other parts. After a second I can clearly see this woman and she looks strangely familiar yet not familiar. I later realize she is a compilation of all my past lovers. I continue to make out with her/them, but I feel no real sexual stimulation and it all seems so wrong. However, I continue just for the purpose of stabilization. It's not long until something external wakes me up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm really enjoying reading about these freeze tasks!  ::rolllaugh:: 
I'll try to write mine up later, I completed it last night.  ::D:

----------


## ZacNabz

Completed 'Basic Task i', no effects though  :tongue2: 

*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_: 



I was in the same FA scene (Still oblivious to the fact that it was a FA), I continued the same process as the last DEILD and went back into the dream within the dream. I was still at the exact same industrial rig, I decided I would do the Take a pill/potion that will reveal the ultimate truth to you. Describe the effects. ToTM, I summoned someone that appeared with a long black robe kind of like the grim reaper but no scythe, he handed me a potion, I drank it but nothing happened. I start fading out and just let it happen so I can DEILD again.

----------


## cooleymd

I was in the living room with dead relative and dead dog and thinking they were both dead and gone, and that it had to be a dream.  I pulled up my hands, and kept looking at them the whole time,  there were all sorts of missing fingers partial fingers and thready fingers from time to time, I think the least was like 2 or 3 per hand and the most 22 or 23.  I would put them down pull them back up always different.  I remembered to go to the nearest house.  So headed across the street to what looked like an apartment building with a long corridor just inside the row of doors, when I went in it turned to be like the lounge of a smoking club for middle aged people,  there was someone who looked like a religious costumed figure with one of those smoke generating things on a chain where all the white smoke comes out when you swing it and pull on it.  (used in religious ceremonies) there was a huge entrance room and there were many chairs and middle aged people sitting in like a huge open circle of chairs.  The whole place reeked of smoke.  I headed towards the bar area of the lounge, filled with middle aged smokers.  I kept pulling up my hands, I began to look at the tiny wrinkles of my palms, and then the dream faded away, I just let it go.  I would have fought hard if it was a place full of smoking hotties, but smoking middle aged (better luck next time)  :smiley: 

total lucid time 2.5 - 3.5 mintues  :smiley:

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to fulfill the basic and advanced task the other night. All the relevant parts are highlighted in blue.



*Spoiler* for _Dream Log Entry, Date 6.MAR.2015_: 



I vaguely remember becoming lucid in an open field with hills covered in lush grass. Cutting across the field was a wide river. The scenery reminded me of Wales. For what seemed like hours, I flew across the fields using mine Wings of the Heart.
At some point, I recalled the Dream Views task of the month. I went inside a nearby building and found a small group of teenage girls goofing off. With a flick of mine wrist, I froze them all in place. I then focused mine attention on a teen whom was dressed in a black, padded coat with a hoodie, matched with a pair of jeans and cheap shoes. With telekinetic force, I lifted her in the air and turned her upside down. When I unfroze them all, she fell ingloriously to the floor and lay motionless on her front.
After that was done with, I continued flying around until I woke up to mine radio playing Jupiter, Bringer of Jollity by Gustav Holst.




*[EDIT]* Oh my. Don't we have bugs.

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

ToTM Advanced i: I manged to go into the mirror and out but the experience changed me physically rather than my environment.
Here is the link to full dream: Monster & Mirror

*Spoiler* for _ToTM Adv I_: 



 I walk into my room. I have a huge mirror. I look at my reflection. It is surprisingly realistic. I look closer and I noticed that my eyes are pitch black with a silverfish reflection no white part. In movies that meant I am possessed. 


I ignored it. I got on the counter top and went inside the mirror. I felt my skin get pulled from me. I walk out of the mirror and it is an exact replica of the room I was in, my room. I look back at the mirror. I am white! My hair is brown curly and kind of long to my neck. I have a beard. I was amazed. I look at my hands, the dream is still consistent still white. I walked out my room. My sister laughs at me for being too white, pale I guess. I see that I am in some sort of reception. People from my church are there. They ask me what my name is. I told them. They looked at me weird and said, "what a strange name for a white man". I laughed it off. I gave one of the lovely ladies a kiss to the hands, like a real gentleman, as if to ask her to dance with me. I woke up soon after.

----------


## woblybil

> ToTM Advanced i: I manged to go into the mirror and out but the experience changed me physically rather than my environment.
> Here is the link to full dream: Monster & Mirror
>  [COLOR="#FF0000"] I walk into my room. I have a huge mirror. I look at my reflection. It is surprisingly realistic. I look closer and I noticed that my eyes are pitch black with a silverfish reflection no white part. In movies that meant I am possessed.



Many of my girl DC's have those beautiful,big,black eyes.
Which means they are all demons of sorts, Benevolent demons but demons nonetheless.. Changelings! They seldom ever appear in their demon form because it is a lot of work to change....
 ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I am white! My hair is brown curly and kind of long to my neck. I have a beard. I was amazed. I look at my hands, the dream is still consistent still white. I walked out my room. My sister laughs at me for being too white, pale I guess. I see that I am in some sort of reception. People from my church are there. They ask me what my name is. I told them. They looked at me weird and said, "what a strange name for a white man". I laughed it off. I gave one of the lovely ladies a kiss to the hands, like a real gentleman, as if to ask her to dance with me. I woke up soon after.[/COLOR][/SPOILER]



Dude I though you WAS white  ::chuckle:: 

Shows I don't know nuthin

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

> Many of my girl DC's have those beautiful,big,black eyes.
> Which means they are all demons of sorts, Benevolent demons but demons nonetheless.. Changelings! They seldom ever appear in their demon form because it is a lot of work to change....



Yeah in my dreams it happens to random DCs. I was just amazed that I saw it on me. Other times when I look in a mirror(in LD), I would be a shadowy figure with no physical form.

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

> Dude I though you WAS white 
> 
> Shows I don't know nuthin



 ::lol::  now what would give you that impression? I try to stay as anonymous as I could in terms of age,race,ethnicity,name,etc. I believed that we are all the same. My signature used to be something like "I am three of the same. I am one. We are the same. We are one." I felt that it was kind of corny,  ::chuckle:: : so I left it blank until I can come up with a better one.

----------


## woblybil

> now what would give you that impression? I try to stay as anonymous as I could in terms of age,race,ethnicity,name,etc. I believed that we are all the same.



We seem to be all the same on here!.. I believe out of near three yrs here and the thousands of posts I have read this is the first time I have ever heard it mentioned. People from every country on this rock on this site!.......
(Although I may be the oldest)  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> now what would give you that impression? I try to stay as anonymous as I could in terms of age,race,ethnicity,name,etc. I believed that we are all the same. My signature used to be something like "I am three of the same. I am one. We are the same. We are one." I felt that it was kind of corny, : so I left it blank until I can come up with a better one.



I guess that says alot about my perception.

----------


## Ctharlhie

got the basic ii done! http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ctha...t-house-64761/ very happy to get a totm off the back of another WILD  ::D:

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

> I guess that says alot about my perception.



 :There, there:  We're just humans. We all make assumptions sometimes.  :smiley: 





> We seem to be all the same on here!.. I believe out of near three yrs here and the thousands of posts I have read this is the first time I have ever heard it mentioned. People from every country on this rock on this site!.......
> (Although I may be the oldest)



Yeah this site is awesome. Different people from different background come on this site, and all of them are welcoming.  ::cheers::  (I have no idea if I am using these emojis correctly) ::lol:: .

----------


## KestrelKat

> (I have no idea if I am using these emojis correctly).



Seems to me that you're using them right XD

Also, I think people generally assume everyone is the same race as they themselves are.  It's pretty much human nature to do that, especially online where there's really no way of knowing.  At least, I think.  I could be wrong owo
To me everyone is just a larger version of their avi picture if I don't know what they look like for reals, hehehe

----------


## 501

Well I think I completed the mirror task. Ha. I did get through but it was pretty odd on the other side, I don't know if it was not yet painted in my mind or the void that I went to but it came in after a few seconds on the other side.


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Part of Dream_: 



I instantly thought of the mirror task and I don’t remember how I got to where I was at the mirror at. I want to say I went to a bathroom but not sure. At the mirror I pressed my head to it, it was hard as it should be in WL but I remembered what CanisLucidus said to just keep pushing. I kept pushing my head and I began to feel my head bend into the mirror. I tried to think of different places I wanted to end up, cool places that I can’t recall right now, but remember picturing them in my mind. As I was looking around me while going through the mirror the place I was began to warp a bit and change. I kept pushing and finally felt it give and I was on the other side. I don’t know if I slightly woke or was in the void at this point but it was pitch black, I just waited and finally a scene formed around me. It started in 1st or 3rd and moved to 3rd or 1st person, I can’t remember which. There was a huge spiral staircase but the stairs were very short and it was hard to traverse. The stairs went around a tower that was very high. Only darkness was around the tower and nothing else. I don’t know if the person traversing the stairs was me or another but I remember the eyes were strange, like they/I only had pupils with no iris. Very strange but a cool experience.

----------


## woblybil

> Seems to me that you're using them right XD
> 
> 
> To me everyone is just a larger version of their avi picture if I don't know what they look like for reals, hehehe



I certainly hope you don't look like a 5 ft tall Kestrel:...... Yikes  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I don't look like my avatar, but if I put on a nice tux and cut my hair and learned to smoke stogies, I'd be a shoe in.





> I certainly hope you don't look like a 5 ft tall Kestrel:...... Yikes



That would be a biiiiiig big bird...

----------


## gab

Got the mirror, several times. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...as-cage-64797/


*Spoiler* for _Mirror - advanced i_: 



*Mirror ToTM* - Advanced I

When this ends, I start to think about the mirror ToTM. I'm wondering where I'm gonna end up, maybe in the void, and how will I know. 

I realize I'm still dreaming, get up and start looking for a mirror. I know we have one in the hallway, so I go to it. It's only about 2 feet in diameter and I had to get up on the shoerack to get closer. I gather up my courrage, because thoughts of "dangerous" mirrors cross my mind. But I tell myself I have seen mirror before and it was ok. So I look in the mirror and concentrate on my reflection. It's me, and it's not changing. I throw myself head first. I go through up to my waist, then I get stuck, because I have no leverige to push myself all the way. It ends here.

I'm in someone's house. I find a bathroom, I turn the lights on because it's a bit dark, and the lights switch on and it's bright now. I climb on the sink and go through the mirror feet first. It takes me to a children's bedroom. Windows on the left, door on the right. I choose the door. It opens up to bathroom. It's noticably cooler there and it smells like freshly cleaned bathroom. I like it. I open another door and it's blocked by some stuff. I realize thats the door I saw blocked when I appeared in that house.

I realize I'm still there so I open the door to my mom's bedroom, coz I know they have a long floor mirror behind the door. It's a bit darkish, like when curtains are closed. I flip the switch but this time it doesn't work. I step through the mirror feet first and I end up someplace I don't remember.

----------


## KestrelKat

> I certainly hope you don't look like a 5 ft tall Kestrel:...... Yikes



Plot Twist: I AM a 5 ft tall Kestrel.  Well, 5'3" to be exact.  



lol I think what I meant by that was that like... Hmm.  You would have a green mask on your face, which had a huge nose and a black mustache.  I would probably just have brown hair (which I actually do).  Spellbee would be wearing a green hoodie and Threecat would be doing Yoga/Meditation.  Basically.  I dunno.  M' brain's weird.

----------


## PercyLucid

Keep up the good works guys, and remember, if you have suggestions for future tasks, feel free to post here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...on-thread.html

----------


## imazu

Did Basic II finally. Been working on it forever it seems lol.
~Full Entry~
This is pretty much my entire DJ entry, but I'm going to put it here anyway for those who don't want to leave the page.

*Spoiler* for _Snooping Around_: 



I randomly become very lucid. It's late afternoon and I seem to be over a highway with trees on either side. After a moment of joy, I think of the "go inside a house" TOTM. I rise up and head towards one side of the highway, repeating, "House, house, house," over and over. I see a small white house with a green metal roof and I head for it. The front door has one of those windows that looks like an orange slice and there's a large, pretty plant to the left of it that is a very bright green. I land near the house and walk up a couple of steps to the door. I open a glass outer door first, then the actual door. Both are unlocked. I just barge right in.

The front room looks like it's been somewhat converted into an office. Most of the materials used are white, but there are mismatched decorations and pictures hanging everywhere. There are two black men to my left: one older one with greying beard stubble and big glasses sitting behind a desk, and a younger one sitting in front of the desk with dreads to the shoulders that looks like he could be his son. They both look at me and the older one cranes his neck forward over his desk and asks, "Can I help you?" He seems perturbed that I just walked in like that. I tell him "no" and say some other stuff that is meant to sooth him, but I don't recall what.

He resumes his conversation with the younger one. I gather that he is trying to teach him something. He keeps saying things and the younger one gives answers that make no sense. I can tell the teacher is a bit flustered and that this has been an ongoing problem. The younger one is very dense and doesn't seem able to grasp simple concepts. The subject being taught is music.

There is a small room at the back of this front room which contains two pianos. There's barely room for them and the stools to fit. As I examine one of the pianos, the older man makes a comment about what kind it is. I move through the front room and go through a door. I explore several rooms that I don't remember, then I finally come to a bedroom. It's very small, dark and messy. There is a tall file cabinet with piles of stuff on top. One of the things is a stack of 3x5 photos. The top one is of a very young me with one of my family members (maybe my Dad?) and the rest are just of me as a baby and toddler. I shuffle through them very quickly and they make me bored.

There is an older model tv on the large dresser at the foot of the bed. I sit on the bed and snap my fingers at the tv. It comes on, but it's all messed-up looking. I snap my fingers more times and slowly a ghost image forms of a dark-haired man's sleeping face and a ribcage superimposed slightly below that. This is somewhat creepy to me. I'd seen this image in another room of the house as well, but don't recall on what.

I see that there is a door to the left of the dresser and I believe it's the last room remaining. I approach to do in, but a female DC comes out. She has a weird, sort of cheerful attitude. She says something like, "Don't go in there, there's a zombie _________." I think I ask her to go back in there and take care of it lol, but she refuses. I think for a second, then come to the conclusion that I can take down this zombie myself. I say to the lady, who's now holding a baby, "Ok, here's what we're gonna do," and I basically tell her to go into the other room so that I have space to move around in. I tell her that I'm gonna open the door, let the zombie come out at me, and kill it. The lady agrees, smiling, and leaves the room. I face towards the bathroom door. I can't recall what happens next, but I slowly become non-lucid as the dream turns into a kind of cinematic story.

----------


## NyxCC

Finally got to post my journal entries. Basic ii and advanced i complete!  :smiley: 

The creepy house - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Mirror, mirror - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream last night and tried the Mirror Portal Task. I can't say that I feel overly satisfied at the results, though.

*Dream:

I was at what was supposed to be Disneyland with my mom, sister and Becky. We rode this indoor roller coaster that had these really big hills. I remember it felt so good going down the hills. Then I remember Becky needed to leave. So we all left "Disneyland". As soon as we walked out the gates we could see that it had snowed. The surrounding hills were covered in a light layer of snow. The area looked a lot more like Sedona than Anaheim--but I didn't catch that. 

I pulled out my camera and started taking pictures of the beautiful snow. At one point I tripped and landed on the sidewalk on my stomach and started sliding. I didn't care. With my camera still out I took pictures from the ground as I slid across the icy walk.

We finally got to a house that we had rented for out trip. The sun had set and it was getting dark. I took a picture of my mom and sister as they walked up the steps to the house. I wondered if the lighting was too low. I wondered if the picture was going to be blurry. I switched my camera to playback mode to check the pictures. The first one to show up was one of my mom and sister standing in the sunlight. That meant that none of the pictures I had taken that evening of the snow had taken at all. I had a second of disappointment before the thought occurred to me that I might be dreaming. Often when I think that I automatically start floating. This time I felt extremely heavy. Still, I felt that there was a good chance I was dreaming. I was NOT going to take a chance and ignore my most common dream sign.

I was carrying a very heavy purse. I felt that if I set it down I might be light enough to float. But I noticed that there were lots of people surrounding me. Even though I was now about 95% sure I was dreaming I couldn't feel right about just setting my purse down and leaving it. So I tossed it up on the balcony above me. I then grabbed the post and pulled myself up. I knew that I was able to get up to the balcony easier than I would have if it was real life. So now I was quite sure I was dreaming. I looked over at the snow covered hills. Even though it was pretty dark, the glow of the snow lit up the hills. I wanted to fly over to them.

I looked off the edge of the balcony. The hill sloped steeply down. I still hadn't flown in this dream. I wasn't sure why I was still feeling so heavy. But I figured I would give it a try anyway. If worse came to worse and I wasn't able to fly, I figured I would gently fall to the hillside below. So I ran to the edge of the balcony and jumped off. As I jumped up I was able to catch the wind and felt myself being carried upward. That was a huge relief to go up instead of down.

I started flying to the hills and finally started thinking about what I wanted to do in this LD. The Mirror! I wanted to do the Mirror Portal Task of the Month. Oh. That meant I really needed to go back to the house and find a mirror.

So I turned around and started flying back. I flew frustratingly slow. But finally got back to the balcony and walked in the door to the second floor. Inside, I found myself in a large room. On the far wall I saw an orange and white couch that had a very large mirror leaning up against it. The mirror was on its side, covering a good part of the couch. It was about 3.5 feet high and about 6 feet long the way it sat. I knew that I wasn't going to be able to run or walk in the mirror. But I wasn't planning on doing it that way this time. I had had too many failures with running at mirrors. This time I had planned to gently push my way through.

I sat down next to the mirror.

I started with my finger. I pressed the first finger of my right hand into the glass. At first all I felt was resistance. But then I could feel it give way and start to push through. This was going to take way too long. So I just decided to push my face through. That way I would be able to get a good look at what was on the other side before my body came all the way through. So I put my forehead up to the glass. It was cool to the touch. I pushed and felt it give way--like how a layer of ice melts as you press something hot against it. Slowly I felt my face come out the other side. I looked around anxiously. It was a bit dark. But then things started to focus. I could see something orange....and white. Oh....no....

I had just come out on the other side of the mirror and now had my face up against the couch on the other side.

Before I could do anything else. I heard a loud door open and close, which startled me. I pulled my head out of the mirror (it left a nice, neat oval hole). A guy, maybe Jeff, had come though and asked if we had seen a drunk guy that had been wandering the area, that he might have come in the house. I said no. But before I could try the mirror again, I fully woke up.*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol you literally went THROUGH the mirror.. nice  ::chuckle:: 

Still counts so congrats!!

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm noticing that many people encounter darkness on the other side of the mirror at first!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Lol you literally went THROUGH the mirror.. nice 
> 
> Still counts so congrats!!



Thanks! I wasn't sure it would count. If I get a chance to do it again I will make sure that my mirror is up against something solid. I'll pick it up and move it if I have to. That way my subconscious _has_ to be creative about what's on the other side. It won't get to cheat and take the easy way out.  :smiley: 






> I'm noticing that many people encounter darkness on the other side of the mirror at first!



Yeah, the delay probably gives our subconscious a chance to throw something together for us.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah I usually enter a poorly lit room initially that I just end up leaving.

----------


## werty52

I did the 'basic i: drink a potion and have the ultimate truth revealed' task  ::D: , the ultimate truth for me was that sentient evil floating lanterns were trying to take over my dream world, honestly not what I expected.

#77 - Thought I was awake/Lucid and then evil lanterns/Lucid and god damnit chucky x2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> I'm noticing that many people encounter darkness on the other side of the mirror at first!



Generally I play faces in the mirror first, Then if I want it to the mirror turns foggy like after a shower and I can pass right thru it easily..(Depends on what I want) Most of the time it's into brown dust and I just float down-down-down until I'm dropped into an other-worldly scene, Sometimes with an audible "Pop" 
I love it ......  ::yddd::

----------


## Verre

Great set of tasks this month! Last night I completed Advanced Task I, full dream here: "Mirror Lake" 

Portion relevant to TOTM: 

*Spoiler* for _Mirror TOTM_: 



The next thing I remember is a scene inspired by day residue from work. I talk briefly with colleagues, mostly people that I observe have no correspondence to WL. When I get bored with this and turn to leave, a woman asks, "You're leaving already?" I go out the door carrying a large textbook in one hand. I briefly consider discarding it, but decide to keep it with me for now.

Beyond the doorway I find myself in the hallway of a university building. It's hard to say if it is dorms or classrooms, but there are lots of flyers and decorations all over the walls. I note the peculiarities of my vision: the environment is really stable, with lots of detail, but everything is a bit dim and out of focus. I'm deciding what to do next and recall the mirror TOTM. There are always public restrooms in hallways like this, and there will undoubtedly be a mirror in the restroom, so I walk down the hallway and look for a likely door.

I reach a corner where the corridor takes a right turn to the left, so I continue in that direction. After turning the corner, I encounter something unexpected: the hall is much darker here, as if the lights have gone out, and the way forward is block with big stacks of boxes. Interesting... why is the dream trying to stop me from going down this hall? Curious, I levitate and cross the barrier easilythe boxes were only stacked high enough to be an obstacle to someone on foot.

A voice calls out from the darkness behind the boxes, apparently a guy stationed at a desk there to make sure no one gets past. "You can't go back there," he warns me.

"Why?" I ask, genuinely wanting to know the answer. The barriers the dream is throwing in my way are becoming more and more intriguing!

His excuse is really lame and boring: "There are books being deposited."

"Okay," I respond indifferently. I ignore him and continue to levitate down the hallway. Halfway down I encounter a door on my right. Will the guard pursue me? I have the the impression that he starts to get up from his desk, but I've moved so quickly that I have a big lead already. To further distract and delay him, I throw the big textbook I've been carrying in his direction. Helpfully, this frees up my hands so that I can open the door.

I have the impression that the door was supposed to be locked, but I bypass it effortlessly. As I twist the knob and push the door open, I can feel the distinct tickle of thick cobwebs brushing my right hand. This gives me a creepy thrill... is there actually some peril here? Why would the dream try to keep me out of this room? Just past the door is a pair of light switches on the wall to my right. I flip them but nothing happens. Typical.

Although the room is darker than the hall outside, I can still vaguely see. It is unremarkable: just a storeroom with a few boxes stacked here and there. However, one detail draws my attention: it is very thing I was looking for, a mirror! The mirror is large, at least 3x8 feet, and lying flat on the floor in an arbitrary position as though it is merely being stored here. This is great, I can try the TOTM! I've used mirrors as portals before, but they were always vertically aligned. The fact that this mirror is flat on the floor suggests a new way of using it: instead of pushing or walking through, as is natural with vertical mirrors, I should just run over and jump in as though it were a pool of water. I figure it will work as long as I can avoid any doubts or second thoughts.

I take a running jump and fall into the mirror's surface. My alignment isn't perfectI end up on my back sinking half into the mirror, half into the floor, but I don't let this bother me. There is a momentary disorientation of unconstructed dream space, then I watch curiously as a new environment begins to coalesce, wondering where I'll find myself.

It was predictable, really: after thinking about the mirror-portal as a pool of water, that is exactly where I end up. I am floating on my back on the surface of a very calm body of water, like a pond, and I can hear a stream bubbling somewhere nearby. This is actually quite peaceful and relaxing, and I think how nice it would be to float here for a while... but I'm already waking up.

----------


## FryingMan

Finally, a TOTM-worthy LD.   I forgot both advanced tasks, but did both basic (i) and (ii), and remembered bonus but just didn't want to mess around with zombies.

Full dj here: LD in red, TOTM moments in bold: 2015-03-12 (LD #104, TOTM basic-I & II), stakeout, accident, taxi-guy, TOTM-adventure, kiss doll - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Pretty frickin awesome night of dreaming.   

By all accounts, the TOTM moments were letdowns: house I entered was an entirely empty two-roomed motel room, and the pill revealed nothing.  But the dream itself was really awesome altogether.

----------


## spellbee2

Hey, after like forever without a TOTM, I got the mirror one last night. I kind of messed up the details of it at first, and spent a while just putting my hand through the mirror and other random stuff. But then I actually went through it, and had a pretty funny experience.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



I somehow reappeared, and decided to go back to trying for the portals. I found a clear spot on the wall, but instead of the pointing and drawing, I just decided to point until a small hole appeared on the wall, and then I tried to pull it apart. Instead, I managed to pull the drywall off. Inside the wall were the wooden studs, which had little termites running all over them. I thought that was kind of disgusting, so I moved to another section of wall and tried two more times, with much the same result. Finally, I tried changing it up one more time. I pointed at the wall with one hand, and then drew a circle around it with the other hand. This actually worked surprisingly well, as the outline of the circle I drew even showed up on the wall. When I completed the circle, it suddenly changed into a large circular mirror. This one was large enough for me to actually get into, so I ran a full speed into it. It offered little resistance except a little tingling, but then the scene went white, instead of the black that it usually fades to.

I had a false memory of someone on the forum saying that running through mirrors takes you to the spirit world. As I kind of waited for the scene to reappear, I wondered if that was what had actually happened. But then the scene started to appear, and I noticed it was a 16-bit video game of some sort. It mainly showed a map of the spirit world, which looked a lot like a map from Final Fantasy or something. At the bottom, a dialog box appeared, and actually showed my thoughts on the screen. I was kind of weirded out by this, and decided it probably wasnt worth it, so when the box asked me if I wanted to enter the dream world, I clicked no. The scene now faded to a 16-bit version of my room in 3rd person. I could see my avatar in my bed. A little health bar over him showed that he was about to wake up, but a strange lady walked over and sat on his chest. This led to a somewhat humorous Game Over screen, with the big words Sleep Paralysis flashing on the screen. I thought this was more funny than scary, so I laughed until the scene went black again.




Full Dream.

----------


## KestrelKat

Huh, that is rather humorous lol.  A lady sat on your chest?  What was she like?

----------


## spellbee2

I didn't really feel her sitting on my chest, it just felt like I was watching a third-person video game. Besides, she was in 16-bit pixel art, so I didn't really get a good look at her. 

She kinda had the vibe of the girl from The Ring, but I wasn't really that afraid of her for some reason. Maybe because of that 3rd-person detachment.

----------


## FryingMan

Wing me plz!  The month is wasting away!   :armflap:

----------


## KonchogTashi

I completed basic II. I really wanted to do basic I, but my thinking was seriously impaired in this dream and all that I could remember was basic II. A strange LD in the first half of the night that began with lucidity in complete darkness: 
Lucid #32 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I am going to knock out basic I before the end of the month!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha sorry FM!!

I lost you at the page turn  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

Ahhhh, that's better, not so nekked-feeling now.   lol @ the tricky page turn  :tongue2: 
edit: post #3k!

----------


## werty52

So how do I know if my TOTM dream was wing-worthy??? Posted it up here a few days ago and followed the directions  :Uhm:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced task I
 I wish my mirrors really all acted like this...

3/15
6:45pm After Sunday dinner I napped awhile then got up to pee and laid back down thinking about the mirror task and napped again for 30 minutes and was in a long, Narrow bathroom naked. I could only partly see in the 2 of three translucent mirrors over a sink (one was missing with a clean spot on the wall where it had been). I could see a reflection and also partly see thru them.  Then a whole bunch of young girls started changing in the room behind me and wailed "the lights don't work so I tried the switch and switched bulbs around with only a blue glow and thought "Ahaa,Lucid time" And went back up on a chair and right out thru the mirror to the next room and then paddled quickly back around the hall into the bathroom again 
*Spoiler* for _The fun part_: 



where I could see the naked girls up close and then back to watch them in the dirty mirrors again and tried to clean them, I used everything trying to clean them,Window cleaner, Water, And finally 409 but they still had spots where someone had painted decorations on them when one beautiful, Dark haired girl wearing only an open shirt and underpants,Smelling like perfume and horny as hell came up on the chair I was standing on between me and the mirror I was cleaning and started putting on lipstick and makeup while rubbing me with her butt as we talked about their big party tonight, I don't know what happened to her underpants! I just helped her with her problem from behind until we blew up still standing on the chair (I don't know why we didn't fall off either  :tongue2:  ). Then another girl was still whining "The lights don't work yet" so I floated off in back somewhere watching the girls to see which one I might drill next and


 then woke up with really vivid recall.

 I'm loving this month so far.....   ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> So how do I know if my TOTM dream was wing-worthy??? Posted it up here a few days ago and followed the directions



She's probably off dreaming somewhere  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> She's probably off dreaming somewhere



More like I was dreaming the whole time I read page 3 of this thread =/ sorry about that werty

----------


## SuckerPunch

> I wish my mirrors really all acted like this...



I'd say so!     Good one   :Clap:

----------


## FryingMan

OK woblybil, you've established a new idiom: "The lights don't work" ==  ::hump:: 





> I wish my mirrors really all acted like this...



I wish my DREAMS all acted like this!!!!!  I'm going to make a community awards 2015 bookmark thread and this is going in as best TOTM success candidate.   YUM!
And I spent last night in a bizarre collection of Harry Potter themed scenes.     Trade!





> And went back up on a chair and right out thru the mirror to the next room and then paddled quickly back around the hall into the bathroom again



Damn straight "back…again"!   I'm amazed you had the self control to risk going through the mirror in the first place!





> She's probably off dreaming somewhere



Ah, another tricky page turn!  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

basic i - take a truth pill - only partial completion
basic ii - enter house and describe - completed (wings for this pls)

advanced i - teleport through mirror - completed again, but already got wings for this one
*
basic ii - completed*
*I see that street ahead of me and DV house and one next door have their front doors wide open. I laugh and enter the DV house.

First room is small. It has 3 beds with light green bedsheets. Walls are also greenish or bluish. I realize it's some kind of a sleep-over house. Safe house. Next room also has 3 beds and at this point I start to recite items I see out loud, soo I remember them later.*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...blue-sx-64940/

I love Mondays

----------


## ShortRoots

Hello there :-)
So I'm walking on a road on my dream and I notice a little mirror on the ground, the size of a car side mirror. I think to myself "hmm... I have a lucid task to do with mirrors". I check for lucidity, and sticky finger in my hand.... I realize I'm dreaming. I am
Lucid now and stick my face in the mirror rembering that I need to transport myself somewhere. As I enter the mirror I see a young women dressed in deep purple suit. Her hair is in a tight ponytail. She is in a place that is wide and well lit. I don't have clarity as to the rest of the space. I think if finding the potion in the first TOTM but then remember I can do only one task at a time. 
The rest of dream is not lucid, and I can't recall if it took place before or after i gained lucidity.  
Thanks dream views! That's so much fun!!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I completed *Basic Task i* & *Advanced Task ii*!  :superman: 

The Pill of Truth! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I finally got around to posting my other DJ, and a new one from last night.
This was the third time I tried the house task - I didn't journal the other 2 because they were lower-level LDs.
The first time, I found myself in a baby's bedroom; the second time, I was in a hospital with a zombie version of AnotherDreamer.
I wanted to try again while I was fully lucid, which I did last night.  :smiley: 
Here are excerpts of all the tasks:


*Spoiler* for _Basic i_: 



I remembered that I wanted to do the pill/potion task. I had been incubating a red pill like in the Matrix, because I figured that would be an easy item to grab from my pocket. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a big red capsule. I put it in my mouth, but (just like in waking life) I was having trouble swallowing it. I saw a large cup of Coke resting on a platform above me, so I flew up and drank it to wash down my pill. As I did, all the people in the foyer disappeared. I floated back down to the ground, but to my surprise, I fell straight through the floor. I found myself floating in an empty void, and I realised that the "ultimate truth" was that the physical world didn't exist - consciousness is all we are.




*Spoiler* for _Basic ii_: 



I came across a house that looked like an ancient stone ruin, covered in moss and plants.


I walked towards the entrance and was greeted by a friendly animal made of plants, that looked like a pterodactyl with a dog's face.
I entered the house and followed a long stone hallway. The floor was almost entirely covered by small bushes, and some of the walls were covered too. Another plant-animal ran past me - this time a regular-looking dog.


The hallway came to an end unexpectedly. There were no other paths or rooms, but there was a large throne at the end of the hall. This was also covered in plants, including a giant topiary teddy bear/cat. I sat down in the chair and it began vibrating like a massage chair. I don't usually like massage chairs, but this one felt amazing, and it somehow made my whole head feel all tingly too.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced i_: 



I looked around the foyer and saw a formation of 9 small mirrors, but as I moved towards them, I realised they weren't reflective. I guessed they were just some kind of decoration. I looked behind me and saw a full-length mirror. I looked at my reflection to make sure this was a real mirror, and then I ran towards it and dove through face first.
I came out the other side floating near the ceiling, so I could see the room below me. I grabbed onto some kind of chandelier and inspected the room. It looked like a cross between a huge bedroom and a thrift store. It was all purple - the walls, bed, and embellishments, and it had a lacy purple drape hanging near the bed. The room had a mystical feel, and I got the feeling that the inhabitants might be into some kind of witchcraft. 
There were 4 young women sitting on the bed below me. It seemed like they might be about to do something sexual. I realised they hadn't noticed me on the ceiling, and I had a voyeuristic urge to just watch them from afar.  ::rolleyes::  They didn't do much other than talk, and after a few minutes, they looked up and saw me.
I floated down and spoke to them. I noticed that 3 of them had very strange eyes - different mixes of blue and brown, like a bright blue ring around a dark brown iris, or one blue and one brown eye. They told me something about them being aliens.
One of the girls lit up a cigarette, and for a moment I wondered if it was a joint. IWL, I am highly sensitive to marijuana, so being around it is a source of stress. At first, I felt a bit of panic rise up in me, but then I realised it would be a good opportunity to practice being calm in a situation like this. The cigarette didn't look like a joint after all, so I summoned another DC. He walked in and asked if the girls wanted to swap the cigarette for a joint. They accepted and passed around 2 joints as I worked on staying calm. I noticed that the smoke didn't have a scent, so I tried to make it smell, since that's part of what triggers my fear IWL. Before I managed this, I saw that another mirror had appeared in the room. I decided to leave this scene and see where the mirror took me.
I ran and jumped through, and found myself back in the cinema foyer.




*Spoiler* for _Advanced ii_: 



Soon after, a small group of people arrived. There were 3 faces I recognised: AnotherDreamer, Bro, and an old friend, Sam K. I put up my hands and froze them all. I moved towards them, but Sam unfroze and started pushing against my side and wouldn't stop, like his character was glitching. I wondered if it was coming from a waking life sensation of Dreamy cuddling me in bed.
I affirmed to myself that I had control, and re-froze Sam. I ignored his character from then on, and worked with Bro and Dreamy.
I did the first thing I thought of: I moved Bro's hand down Dreamy's pants and cupped his hand around Dreamy's bare bum.  ::chuckle:: 
I stepped away and unfroze time. Dreamy and Bro started jogging like they were in the middle of a sports training session, but they both noticed their positioning and Bro removed his hand. They exchanged a very awkward and confused look, but neither of them wanted to acknowledge what had happened out loud, so it wasn't spoken of.  ::lipssealed:: 



Full DJ entries are *here* and *here*.

----------


## alpatich

I actually tried the Mirror portal at the beginning of the month.  I was trying to summon a dream character, I ran and jumped in the mirror and asked for the dream character.  Once I jumped in the mirror I started falling, I landed in an old worn out looking room, it was empty and floor and walls were made of wood.  The dream character was lifeless on a bed, then I woke up seconds later.  Still working on summoning people lol.

----------


## Dodge631

I think I finally completed a task!
for basic ii

Excerpt

*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



So I went looking for her, and at this point my lucidity began to decline, I noticed the environment changed and got to thinking too much about it and about finding her. TOTM I went to the next nearest building. I walked through a room full of spooky halloween props that were moving, had flashing lights, and made sounds. there were a lot of skeletons and just skulls and i thought one would jump out to scare me, but it didn't. I recognized some parts from a dream before. there were rooms that were blocked off by plexiglass and had small cave entrances to them from the other side. At the end of the main room was the showers again, except the room was way bigger, and duller in lighting. The room i was walking through to get to the shower was the basement of my fraternity's Annex property, a barren room here with concrete floor, ceiling, and walls with low lighting. That doorway down where the shower was was usually a file room, but in the dream a shower. I tried to bring Carly back but i couldn't and lost my lucidity when one of my friends said he needed help with a document thing.




full dream:
Lucid 4 and 5!DILD 3 and 4 (March 19, 2015) How I expected my early Lucids would be like - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Great job on the tasks folks!

Voting for April's ToTM will start tomorrow around this time! If you have completed this month's ToTM make sure to vote in the Lucid Task Club!

Whether you completed or not the ToTM this month, you can still post suggestions for future tasks at http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...on-thread.html
Your suggestions will be voted by the lucid task club's members  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> I actually tried the Mirror portal at the beginning of the month.  I was trying to summon a dream character, I ran and jumped in the mirror and asked for the dream character.  Once I jumped in the mirror I started falling, I landed in an old worn out looking room, it was empty and floor and walls were made of wood.  The dream character was lifeless on a bed, then I woke up seconds later.  Still working on summoning people lol.



I'd say you more than tried it..You did it!

----------


## woblybil

> I walked towards the entrance and was greeted by a friendly animal made of plants, that looked like a pterodactyl with a dog's face.
> I entered the house and followed a long stone hallway. The floor was almost entirely covered by small bushes, and some of the walls were covered too. Another plant-animal ran past me - this time a regular-looking dog.
> 
> 
> The hallway came to an end unexpectedly. There were no other paths or rooms, but there was a large throne at the end of the hall. This was also covered in plants, including a giant topiary teddy bear/cat. I sat down in the chair and it began vibrating like a massage chair. I don't usually like massage chairs, but this one felt amazing, and it somehow made my whole head feel all tingly too.



WOW! You had a busy night.. I love plant animal dreams.  ::yddd::

----------


## Ctharlhie

Knocked off the advanced mirror task, better late than never right? I think this is my first time getting both basic and advanced done!  ::D: 

*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



2. false WILD advanced TotM - mirror teleport
I am sat in some kind of reclining chair. I relax and tip back, further and further. I tip past the point of no return and realise I am falling back, but in slow motion. I am still falling and decide I must be WILD transitioning. I start rolling through the void and eventually emerge in my bedroom at home. I dive straight through the window and start swimming through the air with strong, physical feeling, breaststrokes, and grab hold of the tree outside my window. This is without a doubt the most vivid LD I have seen; photographic lighting, a bluey purple, predawn, murk; a fine misty rain hanging in the air; beads of water shining on the leaves of the tree. I can feel every subtlety of the branch I hold, the coldness of it, and of the street lamp nearby, that I grab. I start touching down my arms, feeling so embodied, amazed that this can be a dream, I'm so present and this feels so visceral, I have to have sex! No wait, there was a task... Mirror teleport! I dive back down, and through the window of my living room where there is a large mirror. Inside there are christmas decorations everywhere, and the homely feeling is great. Without stopping to think about it, I fly to the mirror and make contact. The surface has the property of mercury, just as I had practiced visualising while awake. I pass through easily, but when I emerge out the other side I have not teleported but am in same scene from which I just came, but dark and insubstantial, a mirrored double of shifting shadows. There is also a feeling of palpable dread. Having completed the task I am now not sure what to do. I try to phase through a window again but go into the void and wake.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job folks!!

April's 2015 ToTM voting booth is open! If you have wings, fly to April 2015 ToTM Voting Thread

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

Sure is loney out here !

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Sure is loney out here !



Shhhh shhhhhhh my love, they're coming back and you know it!  ::hug::

----------


## FryingMan

> Sure is loney out here !



I'm busy having FA's and explaining the earlier dreams of the night to the DCs, and reading the list of what happened in earlier dreams that was posted on the wall  :Bang head:   :Pissed:

----------


## Ironice

I think I just completed my first task of the month (Advanced Task i)  :smiley: 

I had been lucid for what feels like 5-10 minutes flown around a little, tried to push myself through a wall, and stuff like that. Then I go in front on this mirror and see that I have no reflection and I thought it was odd.. Suddenly my reflection came from the same side I came from, like it was delayed. It started to get too weird so I walked away from that mirror. Suddenly it's like mirrors started to show up everywhere, and I thought "Hey now I can do that monthly task". So I ran into the one I was facing at that moment and just jumped into it. Suddenly I am in a flipped version of the room I was just in, but without the mirrors. It's pink-ish everywhere in way that's a little hard to explain but it makes me think of sunsets. I saw a pile of kids toys and there's a pistol (toy). I grab it and I think of it as a portal gun (Portal video game) and I shoot down to the floor and I walk onto the portal and nothing happens, so I just point the gun at some random place, shoot, and then I wake up.

I hope it counts  ::D: 
If not it's okay I'll still be happy with how the dream went : )

----------


## Graywolf

I'll try BT II or AT I.

----------


## SuckerPunch

I don't think this counts but I might of completed advanced task i  without intending to before going to bed.

This one was kinda short and weak but here's what happened.....

I was standing in my bathroom looking in the mirror and everything looked normal but I somehow became lucid. I immediately wanted to stabilize the dream even though it was already pretty stable at that point (I know that's a common rookie mistake ) so I decided to jump through the mirror as a tactic to stabilize. I jump right into the mirror and flow through it like it's a gel or liquid. 

I just sort of fly around in darkness for awhile like Superman. I then get spit back out of the mirror and land hard back into my bathroom. I crash into the bathtub and hit the ground hard. I was soaked in blood but I was all excited bc I was under the false impression that I just completed my first W.I.L.D.  I woke up and realized I had been asleep for hours before having that dream and it wasn't a W.I.L.D.

I guess I didn't technically teleport anywhere unless you count darkness so I probably won't  apply for wings but eh it was pretty close so I thought I might mention it.

----------


## Carabas

Did the mirror portal task today, here's the TOTM part of the dream:

I came across a mirror lying on the floor, remembered the TOTM and went lucid. The mirror's rather small for this - I take hold of the edges and pull it wide enough to stretch out on top of it. Initially, unusually, the mirror showed me my reflection - I focus on the background behind it, and it goes black. I briefly imagine stars in that blackness, but don't actually see them; that acts as a trigger, and I sink into the mirror as if it's liquid.

On the other side, I'm walking out of an apartment building into an alley. I have a thought that this is supposed to represent somewhere in Wyoming; but looking around at the buildings, the vending machines, this definitely looks like Japan. I wonder if that's just my mind filling in the setting with familiar memories, or if this is actually meant to be Japan; I keep walking, figuring it'll work itself out.

The rest of the dream was spent having a quiet, pleasant walk and checking out a gardening competition.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow guys, the last time we had the mirror task (3 years ago I think it was?), not NEARLY as many members got it. This is awesome!!

----------


## woblybil

Advanced Task II Fail
3/25  
6:00pm I parked my red pickup in a lot next to a red travel trailer and walked into a chinese restaurant (wearing clothes for a change) And ordered a double order of egg rolls, When the girl brought them out in a brown paper bag we sat down at a desk to pay for them. they cost $2.plus .06 tax. I fished out $2.00 in change and she said she'd make up the .06 cents but I looked in another pocket and found 3 pennies and a huge bronze coin and then said, "How about a card?"...The girl got up and came back waving a restaurant credit card for me and I said "No, I meant my Credit Card" And she said "Forget it"
 I took my bag and left to go to my pickup but now there was another red trailer parked behind it so I looked around for the owner and when I came back my truck was a beautiful yellow "Peterbilt Truck" with lots of chrome and I climbed up inside the cab and it was marvelous. I thought about taking it for a spin but there was a large billfold on the seat and thought the driver might be sleeping so I stood in the doorway and by now the back of the truck had become a house with a green porch and I said" This is a dream!"  I hopped down to the ground and walked around to the other side and I saw a man sitting in the seat now so I banged on the door and he rolled down the window and I said "This is a dream, Lets go play" He didnt believe me at first so I said "Just look at the back of your truck".. He said "Now I believe you".
I went back to the driver side and he stood in the door as I tried to fly up to the roof but I kept coasting back down to the ground and on the third try I noticed I was wearing a heavy tool belt so I released it and it fell to the ground with a loud crash and I floated easily to the edge of the roof and said "Come on, Lets go fly"...I flew down and took his hand and we floated up to the roof and I set him on it then said "First there's a task I have to perform". I told him about DV and the TOTM's and he asked "what is the task"?  I said "I'm thinking".....I thought of the mirror and the house task's I had already done and then I remembered the freeze time task and said " We have to hurry back to the Chinese restaurant and freeze time" And just as we headed for the restaurant I started to wake up and did a spin to try saving the dream but then I was awake wondering?......
 What I might have gotten up to if I got loose in that Chinese Restaurant..   ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> Wow guys, the last time we had the mirror task (3 years ago I think it was?), not NEARLY as many members got it. This is awesome!!



Yup, and I'll probably get it exactly on April 1st…. :/

----------


## woblybil

And as the Bonus task goes..The Zombie Apocalypse has already started.....Just look at me  ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

I have really got to keep up with my online DJ... I'm still writing them down but I never have time to transfer them here DX
Hoping for one more lucid in March!  Zombie Apocalypse yes pleaseee.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Had a weird attempt at the mirror task. I ended up phasing through a book about Hitler, because the book cover was nice and shiny and somewhat reflective, and I was having trouble finding a large enough mirror. I ended up landing in a book store full of alternate universe type books. One was "A Christmas Story part 20: Ralphie Goes to Summer Camp" and "Dark NIMH." I woke up before I could open one though, dangit.

Also, I got lucid because I was having non lucid toilet issues. At one point, I was trying to poop in a grocery cart, and a guy saw me and called me out on it. And then I had a witty response:

DC: "HEY!! Are you taking a crap in a grocery cart?!"
Me: "Yeah, so what. I used to be homeless and lived in one. You got a problem with that?"
DC: ??
Me: *Finds a real bathroom and gets lucid when peeing isn't working right.*

Fun stuff.

----------


## SuckerPunch

Now that is hilarious!  :laugh:   Not only trying to poop in the cart but then coping an attitude with the guy that called you out on it lol.

----------


## woblybil

> DC: "HEY!! Are you taking a crap in a grocery cart?!"



Yeah, I'm practicing for Easter Tasks  :tongue2: 

As I remember it, In last years Easter Tasks I laid a dill pickle instead of an egg....
And somewhere in there I laid a tiny octopus and the hideous cat snatched it and dragged it under the bed snarling and crunching down my baby..   ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Eww reminds me of the non-lucid a while ago where parasitic butt crabs had latched on/in and I had to pull several of them out by hand.   And they had big jagged claws/feet.  Ouch.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol @ you two

----------


## gab

> ^^ Eww reminds me of the non-lucid a while ago where parasitic butt crabs



Hey! Are you making fun of my pets?

Btw, I did the "make it rain inside the room" April TOTM. Lucid water is totally badass. I would have showered too, but forgodded. Looking forward to April TOTMs to do it again, or do different ones. They all sound cool. Lucid FTW!!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Hey! Are you making fun of my pets?
> 
> Btw, I did the "make it rain inside the room" April TOTM. Lucid water is totally badass. I would have showered too, but forgodded. Looking forward to April TOTMs to do it again, or do different ones. They all sound cool. Lucid FTW!!!



 :Oh noes:  *Gasp* April spoilers!  :Cheeky:

----------


## FryingMan

"April spoilers may come your way, they bring the lucids that come in May"

----------


## Ctharlhie

> "April spoilers may come your way, they bring the lucids that come in May"



^There should be a whole thread for lucid dreaming proverbs

----------


## Snehk

Again late, but not too late for a report. Bad month for me. I tried to make an Advanced task 2, wanted to make also Basic 1 but forgotten about it. I freezed time, moved DC's into posiotion, but forgotten about unfreezing time to see their reaction.





> I was walking in the docks. I saw my father walking there, and two attractive girls from my class. Suddenly I realised that this is a dream. I did a nose plug RC, to check it, and I was sure that I was dreaming. The girls wanted to open a hut standing there. I shouted Stop! Two times and time stopped, right after one of them opened the door. I looked inside the hut, and there was a witch from the previous dream. I closed the door, and fought that I'll do the Basic task 1 after Advancd task 2. I moved the girls to weird position. One was trying to jump onto the roof, and the other was kneeling. I forgot about unfreezing time, so I decided to have some fun with the freezed girls. I stripped them from clothes and did my thing. I woke up rather quickly.

----------


## woblybil

> I stripped them from clothes and did my thing.



Hey FM, We got competition  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

The more the merrier.    Then we can get some *real* tasks going some month  ::hump::

----------


## Snehk

> Hey FM, We got competition



Competition? I'm sure dreamlands are big enough for us. Let the shared dreaming begin!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Again late, but not too late for a report. Bad month for me. I tried to make an Advanced task 2, wanted to make also Basic 1 but forgotten about it. I freezed time, moved DC's into posiotion, but forgotten about unfreezing time to see their reaction.



Well congrats anyway on getting it partially done, which is still worth basic wings.

And yes to the lucid proverb thread!

----------


## Box77

When am I going to have more time!!!!!  ::morecrying::  I cannot believe it!!! I'm really late but I love the freezing time task so much that I'm going to take that as a personal one... definitively I want to try that no matter the wings... I hope I'll stop caring so much in my dream world and start wondering once and for all.
Well, it looks like I'm going to have a couple of weeks relatively free, perhaps next month I could give it a try... once more.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

^ I made it a lucid dare for you Box, so now it's timeless.  :;-):

----------


## woblybil

We still need a nails tapping, Waiting smiley  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job folks!!

April ToTM tasks are here  :smiley:  

 :lock:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

inb4 woblybil posts in the other thread about linking to it from here...

----------

